# Hammer won't cock



## Cowboy_Tone (Mar 9, 2008)

So I have a Braztech International (Rossi) .357 revolver. Today i was out at the shooting range having a damn good time, then all of a sudden my hammer stopped locking when I pulled it back to cock it. I can probably pull the hammer about half way back now before it won't go any further.

Any tips on what the problem possibly could be? One person told me I needed to clean it, but I don't think that is the problem because I freshly cleaned and oiled my gun a week ago and haven't shot it since then.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Something in the sear/lifter/hammer/pawl area is broken. It may only be a spring, part of which is jamming something.
The pistol's sideplate has to come off. This is a job for a gunsmith, not for you. Just getting the sideplate off is a specialized job, since it mustn't be pried off.


----------



## Cowboy_Tone (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Steve... I definately agree this wouldn't be a job for me. Is that something common to happen in revolvers? This same gun I had to send back to the manufacturer a week after I bought it due to the cylinder popping completely off from the frame.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like you need to get it fixed and get it gone. I've yet to have a revolver break like that and I have a few older ones.


----------



## Coyotemoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Taking the side plate is really pretty simple. On most if not all DA Revolvers I have worked on. Take the grip panels off and in the frame should be a hole 3/8" or so behind the side plate that you can use a wood dowel or punch to remove the plate from the back, no prying necessary.
Then you can look and see if there is any broken parts or a spring on the hand has come off, etc
just my $.02


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Coyotemoon said:


> Taking the side plate is really pretty simple...in the frame should be a hole 3/8" or so behind the side plate...you can use a wood dowel or punch to remove the plate from the back, no prying necessary...


I have been told, and shown, that the proper method of removing a side-plate, after all of its screws have been removed, is to hold the gun on its side, with the side-plate facing upwards, and then to tap upwards against the underside of the gun (that is, its other side). That should pop it loose without any damage.

I still wouldn't do it. I don't know enough about fixing DA-revolver innards.
And I also know that if it is taken apart clumsily, you'll have one heck of a time finding all of the parts that dropped out.

But that's just me.


----------



## Coyotemoon (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL Has happened a few times, things can fly


----------



## Axe187er (Mar 28, 2016)

*Fixing your Rossi that won't cock back*



Coyotemoon said:


> LOL Has happened a few times, things can fly


The good news is nothing may be broken at all. You don't need to remove the side plate. Some Rossi models have an adjustable tension screw. It is located on the front strap, about where your ring finger should be.when firing your revolver. Take a small screw driver and either tighten or loosen the screw. This should put the proper tension back on the mainspring.

I had the same problem. I believe when I cleaned it I did what I normally would do and tightened everything snugly. All of a sudden the hammer wouldn't lock back anymore. The tension screw doesn't need to be tightened all the way in. My first thought was that something internally had broken. It turned out just to be that little screw in the front strap was tightened too much.

Hope this solves you issue.:mrgreen:


----------

